# Help - Deep tank lighting



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

First off, so far I like all the info on this site!!! This is a great group to join!

I need help lighting my deep tank, info as follows:

Tank: Hexagon 29" tall by 30" diameter
Plants: Amazon sords
Fish: 2 Discus, 10 neons, 3 rafael catfish, 2 bumblebee catfish
Current Lighting: CF 18 watt plus a CF 24 watt
Co2: Using the "Tiny super efficient CO2 reactor" that I found on this site.

I am looking at T5 HO but not sure what I need to get the light to the bottom???? 

Lighting ---- 2x24w, 4x24w,....etc?????
Reflectors----?????????


----------



## redtheinspector (Apr 5, 2009)

KCFITZ78 said:


> First off, so far I like all the info on this site!!! This is a great group to join!
> 
> I need help lighting my deep tank, info as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I agree about the fan noise & the AH supply fixture!!


----------



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

Is there a DIY Thread for your "A+H Supply CF 55w"?

The longest fixture I can put in the canopy is 24" to 26".


----------



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok.... I went out to www.ahsupply.com and looking at getting the 2 x 55 watt Bright Kit.

But.... what bulbs for best grow at a depth of 29" ????
55w 5,500K Compact Bulb 
55w 6,700K Compact Bulb 
55w 7,800K Compact Bulb 
55w 10,000K Compact Bulb


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

call or email Kim at ah supply, he is VERY helpful.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

GE 9325 bulbs are popular - i can vouch for AH supply 2x55 kit - good stuff


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a very simlar tank. only its 25" deep. I'm running 2 NO( for color basicly) and a 150 de in a ROIII. I also have 4-6" of substrait.

I would go with a 250 de for that depth.


----------



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

TAB said:


> I have a very simlar tank. only its 25" deep. I'm running 2 NO( for color basicly) and a 150 de in a ROIII. I also have 4-6" of substrait.
> 
> I would go with a 250 de for that depth.


What is "2 NO" ????

What is "150 de in a ROIII" ???


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

normal output fluorescent.( t8 )

150 watt double end ( AKA HQI) metal halide in a reef optics 3 pendant
http://www.sunlightsupply.com/aqua/products.aspx?request=AQUA_RO3&title=Reflectors&type=product

I am also using thier blue wave mag ballest.


----------

